# RMC - CARS WHILE AT RMC HELP



## blainevj (1 May 2007)

Hi, I got accepted to RMC for this up coming year as a Mars officer. Now that everything is falling into place i' m trying to figure out what i should do with my vehicle. I live in B.C. right now and the recruiting office says that they can put it into storage for me. 

I was just wondering what the deal with cars is at RMC, whether or not you are allowed a car in your first year and the other years. 

If anyone knows there insight would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Blainevj


----------



## gaspasser (1 May 2007)

Don't guote me on this, but...I believe students are allowed to bring their POMVs to Kingston.  RMC students park next to the gym across the street from and off campus from RMC.  I would suggest you ask your recruiter about taking your vehicle (POMV) to RMC, registering in Ontario and having wheels while in school.  Kingston can be a B I G place without wheels.
My 0.02.   BYTD


----------



## Japexican (1 May 2007)

You can bring it if you want.  There is a parking lot just outside the main gates (~1 km from the dorms)... however, it would probably be cheaper to leave it and save the gas/insurance money.  Your insurance probably stipulates that you have to be in BC for a certain percentage of time (8 months/year?), and you will have to get Ontario insurance (expensive).  I have a car right now, and insurance alone takes up almost half of my salary   I'd wait out, and if you are just dying to have it after first year, go for it.


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 May 2007)

I did 3 years without a car in Ktown and I had no problem going around from RMC.  Everything essential is within walking distance.

Max


----------



## 9Tiger9 (12 May 2007)

Blainevj,
  I hope this will give you some insight. I am an RMC student from BC such as yourself. In my openion, durring your first semmester at rmc you really arn't going to have much need for a car(fyop, getting into academic routine, being a first year.) What I did was wait until the summer,(for me between 2nd and 3rd year), and using my LTA I drove out from BC. If you can insure your car with ICBC you are going to save a lot of money as insurance in Ontario is very costly. Also, your gas and maintinance costs are covered by your LTA. Honestly if you can get them BC plates are a great thing to have! I have a bit of a heavy foot and it has saved me from the OPP a few times.

Good Luck!


----------



## 9Tiger9 (12 May 2007)

OH and one other point! ICBC allows you to insure your car out of province because you are a student, it is more costly, but cheeper than ontario insurance


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2007)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> ...... In my openion, durring your first semmester at rmc you really arn't ............... maintinance





> .....but cheeper......



Standards are fairly low at RMC these days.


----------



## 9Tiger9 (12 May 2007)

good grief


----------



## ChrisG (25 Jun 2007)

And BlaineVJ hasn't even got there yet!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

ChrisG said:
			
		

> And BlaineVJ hasn't even got there yet!


What is the purpose of this post?


----------



## 2 Cdo (25 Jun 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Standards are fairly low at RMC these days.



And he finds offence with his use of improper english and grammer. :



> good grief


----------

